# Double und Float im WTK?



## Stefan1200 (10. Sep 2004)

Hi,

wie kann ich mit double/float Zahlen arbeiten?
Ich versuche gerade ein Java ME 1.0_04 Programm zu schreiben, der mir was ausrechnet, nur dafür benötige ich Double oder Float. Oder geht das beim WTK anders?


----------



## Grizzly (10. Sep 2004)

Gibt es im J2ME MIDP überhaupt Gleitkommazahlen? ???:L Mir war so als würden die da fehlen. Aber für genauere Infos müsste ich mal zu Hause auf meinem Rechner nachschauen.


----------



## zhoragh (21. Nov 2004)

Soweit ich weis kennt JavaME keinen Gleitkommazahlen da der Speicheraufwand dafür zu hoch wäre.  
Ich weis nicht ob dir das was hilft aber multiplizier doch die Zahl die du Teilen möchtest mit 100 oder 1000 usw.
und teile sie dann. 
So hast du die Zahl zwar nicht als Kommazahl aber zumindestens die Nachkommastellen kennst du.


----------



## CharlieB (24. Dez 2004)

Hi,

bin zwar ein bisschen spät aber vielleicht hilfts jemandem der draufschaut ;-)

- Fixed Point Integer Math -
http://mywebpages.comcast.net/ohommes/MathFP/index.html

Grüsse
CB


----------



## Scooty (9. Apr 2005)

Hi, das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch.
Double und Float werden erst am MIDP2.0 bzw. CLDC 1.1 unterstützt.
Ich hab mir selbst eine Funktion geschrieben die das ganze für mich regelt, kleiner Tipp
versuche es mal mit Strings...


----------



## tomkruse (14. Apr 2005)

Scooty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> versuche es mal mit Strings...



Versuch es lieber nicht mit Strings sondern lieber mit Long und merk Dir die Position des Kommas einfach extra.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Apr 2005)

Mit bitweiser Verschiebung geht das auch wunderbar.


----------



## Guest (18. Apr 2005)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit bitweiser Verschiebung geht das auch wunderbar.


ist zudem 10 mal schneller als durch eine Zahl zu teilen


----------

